# Entertaining graffiti and other abuses of the English language.



## mookster (Apr 7, 2012)

We've all seen it in places, the 'interesting' graffiti set apart from the crappy tags and more arty pieces. The pieces that are either intentionally or unintentionally humourous, witty, thought-provoking or just...odd. The products of both super-intelligent minds and the dregs of society.

This may go down like a sack of shit but oh well.

Various spots of mine over the years.


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 7, 2012)

mookster said:


> ][/url]



For a minute I thought this said 'I love young horses'

That would of been wrong.


----------



## Alansworld (Apr 7, 2012)

I love the 404 Error!


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 7, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> For a minute I thought this said 'I love young horses'
> 
> That would of been wrong.



Made me laugh


----------



## tigger2 (Apr 7, 2012)

To understand why it amuses me, here it is in the context of it's location:






The clutter is not from fly-tipping but I don't know if the site owner is also responsible for the graffiti


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 10, 2012)

Some great graffiti at Bengeo Quarry, but this was my fav, just purely because someone felt the need to say FUCK THIS ROCK, lol!


----------



## mookster (Apr 10, 2012)

Radford Mills


----------



## highcannons (Apr 11, 2012)

WTF! Some people have too much time on their hands with not enough brain to amuse itself....


----------



## RichardB (Apr 11, 2012)

DSC_0708 by RichardB5, on Flickr

Craven A Corner in Cults. I think this was done by workers.




Argyll 257 by RichardB5, on Flickr

Proper graffiti and a slightly decayed Mk3 Zephyr at Woodbank House in Balloch.




DSC_2061 by RichardB5, on Flickr

Dr Beeching adds insult to injury in one of the Glenfarg tunnels.




DSC_8302 by RichardB5, on Flickr

Stretching the UE definition a bit, this was on a railway bridge in Lower Largo. Without you, today's emotions would be the scurf of yesterday's. - Hipolito


----------



## phill.d (Apr 11, 2012)

It's a little bit ironic-don't you think? by phill.d, on Flickr




SHAFT! by phill.d, on Flickr




Tamper with the organ by phill.d, on Flickr




Ammended sign 1959 by phill.d, on Flickr




Banged to rights! by phill.d, on Flickr




Untitled by phill.d, on Flickr


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 11, 2012)

phill.d said:


> It's a little bit ironic-don't you think? by phill.d, on Flickr
> 
> That is soooo funny !!!


----------



## lilli (Apr 11, 2012)

East Side Gallery Berlin Wall Germany.....


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## mookster (Apr 12, 2012)

phill.d said:


> Untitled by phill.d, on Flickr





I say...


----------



## wirelessmast (Apr 12, 2012)

Some of those are so funny ive had to cross post them to my FB! The 'lady' is exceptionally artistic, if somewhat disturbing! I once saw a very similar graf on a wall at Drax power station, of Lady Di engaged carnally shall we say, with an elephant! Sadly i didnt get a photo.


----------



## beccy (Apr 12, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> For a minute I thought this said 'I love young horses'
> 
> That would of been wrong.




I thought it said Horses too hahah! I was like :|


----------



## phill.d (Apr 12, 2012)

wirelessmast said:


> The 'lady' is exceptionally artistic, if somewhat disturbing! I once saw a very similar graf on a wall at Drax power station, of Lady Di engaged carnally shall we say, with an elephant! Sadly i didnt get a photo.



That's taken at R.A.F Bempton reputedly drawn by a satanical coven that squatted down there in the 70's. 
There's quite a collection of devil worship porn, all as x rated as that one, if you have a flickr account you should be able to see the rest of the images in this group here
http://www.flickr.com/groups/bempton/


----------

